# Re-covered table surface



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I have seen many posts about damaged table tops and although my table wasnt that bad it did have an odd mark or two. On clearing my shed I found a roll of Fablon vinyl, so I thought I would give re-covering my table a go. I can always strip it off if I dont like it.

I think I like it !

I have attached a photo


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Looks good, well done.

We have just repaired a crack in our worktop by covering it with a sheet of thin metal cut to mirror the shape of the worktop with a 1" gap - this was free as it was an off-cut with some faint scratches. It is so good to have fixed something and for so little cost. 

Good wishes
CandA


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Looks great, I want one :lol:


----------

